

HP clones iMAC. HP in Trouble? - pajju
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09/10/hp-imac/

======
avbor
Honestly, the monitor is different enough for me. The keyboard could use a
little distinguishing, but I can still say which is which.

The touchpad, however, is an entire other story.

~~~
OafTobark
Aside from the OS, a good chunk of general consumers wouldn't be able to tell
(if you hid the logo)

~~~
avbor
I would agree if it was the entire package, because those accessories don't
help.

However, if it was solely the computer and monitor, I think a difference would
be seen. HP has been doing the black bezel for quite a while. You can see it
with the way they design their laptops, the HP Touchpad, and even some of
their monitors already.

Doing an image search for 'iMac' shows a black bezel, with about 2-3
additional inches of aluminum below the monitor. Doing an image search for 'hp
all in one pc' results in seeing HPs monitor, but with an additional 1 inch
that appears to be holding a speaker. The Spectre is already present in the
search. It honestly looks like it belongs there. The main difference is the
touchpad (which just screams Apple. Does anyone else produce those other than
HP and Apple?), the fact that the speaker isn't below the bezel, and the
switch to aluminum for the stand/keyboard.

